# OEM Comfort-Turn Signal upgrade



## Acornz (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope this is the right place to post this topic but wondering if anyone has done this upgrade and if it requires any mods or if it's just a plug-and-play. I was thinking of putting in an MKIV R32, thanks for the input


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: OEM Comfort-Turn Signal upgrade (Acornz)*

Is this what your talking about? I was wondering the same thing for my 01 passat.







Once you have used this feature you´ll wonder how you ever drove without it! Tap the turnsignal switch once, and the turnsignals are activated 3 times. No more holding or releasing necessary!
MK5 and Passat B6 owners are already enjoying this feature, now an upgrade kit is available for all other VW´s as well!
Easy and quick installation, comes complete with all necessary hardware and installation instructions.
This is a VW OEM kit, not an imitation or replica, comes brand new with original guarantee.
VW OEM "Comfort-Turn" upgrade kit, Golf 4/Bora/Passat B5/B5.5 US $ 50.95 / set order no.: EC-185	OEM "Comfort-Turn" upgrade kits


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: OEM Comfort-Turn Signal upgrade (sdvolksGTi)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3439649


----------

